
Show HN: Trump news today - thegabez
http://www.trump-news.today/
======
thegabez
It's a really hacked together rails app. I had a similar project that I used
as a base for this one, so I didn't have to write everything from scratch.
There are workers that will crawl subreddits, twitter accounts, youtube
accounts, etc. It also uses a news api called
[https://newsapi.org](https://newsapi.org) and clearbit for the news icons. It
is open source on github.

------
motyar
What APIs you are using to fetch the data and what technology and programming
language?

It is opensource?

